# Posting western?



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Do you do it? Is it aceptable? Why or why not?

There is some girl of facebook that is aguing with me that you don't post western not matter how fast the horse goes. But when she got backed into a corner starts telling me that I know nuthing about horsemanship. I don't get why that any thing to do with it but ok.

I was also told that John Wayne and Roy Rodgers didn't post so there for you don't do it. :shock:


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

I just got back from a week at a cattle ranch in Montana. It was a horsemanship week of improving your riding skills while working cattle. We spent a whole morning working on posting the trot. I don't think you can get more western than Montana, roping saddles, cowboys, and cattle. All of the wranglers posted the trot.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Roy Rogers rode a walking horse so it is very doubtful that he posted his trot since he was on a gaited horse. John Wayne rode western so he probably did not post. However it is done all the time. There is nothing wrong with posting in a western saddle, however it would NOT be done in show.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

You don't post in a western saddle at the shows, but that doesn't mean you can't post in a western saddle! I do whether I'm riding English or western, just depends on the trot.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes, you can post to the trot/jog while riding western but it is not allowed in the show ring.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Now I don't know about big shows as I have never been to one, BUT in WP classes the judge will say to post at the jog or to sit the jog. It does all go back to The Big Ol' Wild West cowboys probably didn't post. It depends where you are, what class you are in. Like You don't post when doing a reining pattern... At least not that I know of.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

I told a friend the other day that I was having a hard time with my balance while trotting lately. He told me that if I moved more with the horse that that might help. I asked if he was talking about posting and he said no. It seems there is a difference between actually posting and improving your balance by moving with the horse which can look similar to someone posting. He said either that or just try to sit it by by planting your seat and putting pressure in the stirrups.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for your answers every one.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I always post Western unless I'm riding a jog, whether it's a working trot, trail trot, or extended trot.


----------



## slowlopin (May 23, 2011)

Western is walk/jog/lope during the jog you do not post. if you do the horse will pick up a trot there for you'd just be riding english in a western saddle 

Hope this helped!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

slowlopin said:


> Western is walk/jog/lope during the jog you do not post. if you do the horse will pick up a trot there for you'd just be riding english in a western saddle
> 
> Hope this helped!


 No, I don't think so. Western horses are often worked at a working trot where it is more comfortable for horse and rider to post. You can still ride Western if you post, though.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

slowlopin said:


> Western is walk/jog/lope during the jog you do not post. if you do the horse will pick up a trot there for you'd just be riding english in a western saddle


That's like saying you can't sit the trot while riding english because otherwise you'd be riding western in an english saddle.


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

On my bigger mare, I always sit because she has a smooth enough trot.

The only time I am able to sit the trot on my pony is when she's going at a barely-moving crawl. Otherwise, it's so horrifically bouncy so I kind of have to post. I'm getting much better at sitting on her the more I ride her, but if I want a good, steady, ground-eating trot, I need to post.

Oh, yeah, and I ride almost exclusively western.

When I first got into riding, my English friend would always tell me: "No, you can't post western". She said it as though it was physically impossible. Well, as I got a bit more experienced, I was able to argue my case and she kind of backed down. She's a very proper show rider, so she does not believe in posting in a western saddle, but for comfort and convenience on my part, yes, I will post. I'm a trail rider-I don't need to do it proper or pretty, I just need to get it done.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I ALWAYS post the trot. Then again, I'm not on some slow jogging Western Pleasure horse. I'm usually on a fast trotting barrel horse. 

If you want to post and feel more comfortable that way, then do it.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I ride souly western and I've ALWAYS posted, unless I'm riding our arab who has such a smooth trot that its almost harder to try posting than to just sit, because there is no impulsion! All of my rodeo friends and the farmhands post at times or on certain horses, and I guarentee to you...they're western xD


----------



## Silvera (Apr 27, 2010)

You don't post in shows but it is perfectly acceptable at any other time. Especially if you are riding a young horse. You are better off posting to get off their back so you don't cause problems. Regardless of whether you are riding english or western you should not sit a trot if the horse is inverted. It is like pounding on their back every stride.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

For a few hundred yards, I prefer sitting the trot. For a mile or more, I prefer to post. I doubt the old time cowboys (1880) posted, but then, I don't believe the cavalry posted back then either. The normal 1800s cowboy rode with very long stirrups and feet forward - as did the military. That would make posting a challenge.

Most modern western riders use somewhat shorter stirrups and have their feet closer to their hip, giving the option of comfortably posting.

_An LS cowpuncher [Zack T. Burkett] and his mount. LS Ranch, Texas._, 1907


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

My problem is, one of my horses has such a bouncy trot that I don't even know if you CAN sit it. That's pretty sad because he used to be a ranch/cutting horse, and from what I'm gathering here, they don't post much? I feel sorry for the poor soul that had to endure his bumpy trot whilst trying to sit it. hah.


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

Tennessee said:


> My problem is, one of my horses has such a bouncy trot that I don't even know if you CAN sit it. That's pretty sad because he used to be a ranch/cutting horse, and from what I'm gathering here, they don't post much? I feel sorry for the poor soul that had to endure his bumpy trot whilst trying to sit it. hah.


Maybe that's why he's not a ranch horse anymore :lol:


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

i always post...just as mentioned, you can't do it in shows.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

In the showring: No matter how fast your horse is jogging/trotting and how much you bounce out of the saddle you do not post. In horsemanship patterns its common to ask for the extended jog. Riders look like they are on a pogo stick bouncing in the saddle as their horse is full out trotting.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

slowlopin said:


> Western is walk/jog/lope during the jog you do not post. if you do the horse will pick up a trot there for you'd just be riding english in a western saddle
> 
> Hope this helped!


Thats only in wp though.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Horsemanship you have the extended lope and extended jog. Again, you do not post
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Again, that's only in the show ring unless the judge calls it for some reason. Outside of the show ring, you can do whatever you want. lol


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I helped a woman work free range cattle in Colorado one summer. She would cover 30 miles a day going from one herd to another checking on them. She did it mostly at trot and she flat out covered some ground. I would DARE anyone to keep up without posting the trot. My event horse got some major conditioning trying to keep up. I was in a western saddle and posted too.

Tell that girl that she must spend all her time in an arena and had better stay away from the "real world"!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

GeminiJumper said:


> Again, that's only in the show ring unless the judge calls it for some reason. Outside of the show ring, you can do whatever you want. lol


Obviously


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Allison Finch said:


> I helped a woman work free range cattle in Colorado one summer. She would cover 30 miles a day going from one herd to another checking on them. She did it mostly at trot and she flat out covered some ground. I would DARE anyone to keep up without posting the trot. My event horse got some major conditioning trying to keep up. I was in a western saddle and posted too.
> 
> Tell that girl that she must spend all her time in an arena and had better stay away from the "real world"!


I competed my AQHA gelding on 25/30/35/50/60 mile distance rides. Trotting the majority of the trail. I rode in two point a lot. Absorbing the shock in my calves - just like you would riding a boat. Posting for 50 miles would ruin your knees in a hurry.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Ray MacDonald said:


> Now I don't know about big shows as I have never been to one, BUT in WP classes the judge will say to post at the jog or to sit the jog. It does all go back to The Big Ol' Wild West cowboys probably didn't post. It depends where you are, what class you are in. Like You don't post when doing a reining pattern... At least not that I know of.


I've never seen a WP class where they asked for a posting trot. The only time I've seen anyone posting on a WP horse was when they put on an English saddle, the horse still looks WP though.

There is no trotting in a reining class, so therefore no posting.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

I think it's kind of silly to argue whether or not posting is acceptable in western riding. It obviously was not intended to be a riding style that needed posting, but if you were taught to do it and that's what makes you comfortable then have at it. Just like if you were a western rider trying to sit a trot in an english saddle lol, if that's what makes you comfortable, but to argue whether or not it is proper would be ridiculous.


----------



## laken316 (May 21, 2011)

I ride both western and english and I show in both... I was taught not to post western just because it's not "proper" western riding, however, I also know that REAL cowboys post all the time. Not in the show ring, but on the trail. There's no sense in beating your bottom when you can simply post the trot. Why not? It's silly to say NEVER POST western. I do it all the time. Especially if the horse insists on a rough trot.. :]


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

natisha said:


> I've never seen a WP class where they asked for a posting trot. The only time I've seen anyone posting on a WP horse was when they put on an English saddle, the horse still looks WP though.
> 
> There is no trotting in a reining class, so therefore no posting.


They do it here, but we don't have big national shows here either. Just local shows.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

mls said:


> I competed my AQHA gelding on 25/30/35/50/60 mile distance rides. Trotting the majority of the trail. I rode in two point a lot. Absorbing the shock in my calves - just like you would riding a boat. Posting for 50 miles would ruin your knees in a hurry.


Riding in two point in the Colorado Rockies would burn out your thighs!

I rode along with her in posting trot many times.....my knees are just fine.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

When you are showing western, posting is strictly forbidden simply because that's the rule. As for just regular riding, IMHO, you can post if you dang well please. When you are in a working trot trying to cover miles at a trot on a rough riding horse, it's simply just too hard on both the horse and the rider to try to sit that trot.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

smrobs said:


> When you are showing western, posting is strictly forbidden simply because that's the rule. As for just regular riding, IMHO, you can post if you dang well please. When you are in a working trot trying to cover miles at a trot on a rough riding horse, it's simply just too hard on both the horse and the rider to try to sit that trot.


I think she is a show snob, that never rides out side of the ring. :lol: When talking to her she made a big deal about how many shows she has been to. All of her pics are of horses with big shankes that she is hauling on, so I think she has more issues than not posting in a western saddle. 

If you don't want to do it thats fine, but saying that you never do it, and if you do your an idiot that doesn't know the first thing about horses is rediculas. Yes she did say that. Oh well thanks for the answers every one.


----------

